# Muzzleloader Questions



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about purchasing a muzzleloader and try this season. I'm looking for something cheap but also a good gun. I don't want to spend a ton of money considering I've never even shot one before.

Whats your opinions on a Huntster from New England Firearms? I found one for $150 at a local shop.



http://www.richmondsportinggoods.com/new_england_huntsmen_muzzloader.htm


thanks


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I think you should look up sportsmanguide.com, check out what they have to offer?? dont hurt to shop! check out that place that your boss goes to "pawn ohio" or sumpin' like that?? might find something there not to bad?? if you need help email me.i found the gun is not expensive,its all the stuff you 
need to shoot and feed it!!!

p.s I almost got that 6 ptr you missed but I missed  too!!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats where I was at Ohio Valley guns and pawn. I just started looking around. The new omegas are nice but I really don't want to spend that kind of money. I'll check out that site. I heard you missed that six and matt and brock seen it the other day too. We still got a month or so left to get him, he can't have taht many lives!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a Traditions in-line 50 with 209 primmer ignition last year. It came with a 3x9 scope, bore sighted, the entire kit you'll need for shooting. I've killed 3 deer with it and one was 150 + yard shot. Buckeye outdoors and Vances has them now for I believe $150.00 Check them out. Very nice to shoot and a great price.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought an Optima last year and I like it. Easy to clean, easy to load the 209 primer. Shoots straight and since there is no bolt it works equally well left or right handed. I think it is good value for the money.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

is ther anyone on the web that owns that gun? I've found zero opinions


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I have had the low end mzl loader in the CVA and the T/C. Both in-line and both in the $150.00 range. No problems with either one. I also have a Hawkins style that I kinda like to use. Don't ask me why, I just like the look I guess.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

why do all the new muzzle loaders come with synthetic stocks? is there a real reason for this?


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Worminator,

I have two Hawken style muzzle loaders, a .54 cal TC, and an old CVA 50 cal. I also have a Pendersoli Pennsylvania flintlock. I hunt with the TC and a patched ball. It's just something about hunting the way that my great grandparents hunted that I enjoy about the black powder season...I even hate that I have to wear blaze orange when I hunt  I'd like to be able to dress in period clothing


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Stumpsitter, I own an old cva 45 cal that I have had since I belonged to the Sand Creek Freetrappers. I shoot patch and ball also. There is just something about the smell of black powder that I really like.I have a whole trunkload of period clothing that I would love to wear during black powder season. That is the way it should be.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I own a 45 cal. Huntsman,Not huntster, Mine is an original from H&R. It is a wonderful gun. I currently shoot sabots from horandy and approx.70 grains of pyrodex. I think this was basically the first inline gun. I still have #11 caps and a nipple. The only problem I had was due to not cleaning the trigger and hammer area well enough. It will shoot round balls at 100 yards well enough to cover with your hand. I can shoot a raggedy hole, off hand with the sabots at 40 yards. I just looked at one of the new models from NEF last week for my oldest son. The gun is exact with the exception of the 209 primers to my old one. I also talked with a guy who just purchased one before gun season and he took a nice buck with it. He highly recomended the gun and did not know I already owned one. I don't think you would be unhappy with it.They also make one that has interchangable barrels 12ga fully rifled and some rifle calibers. Hope this is what you were searching for ,let me know if you have any more ? about loads etc.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Polesnatcher, just the way things are heading??? synthetics cut the costs down and inlines seem to be the product the companys are pushing. Some of the muzzleloading gun clubs I go to are so traditional that they will not let inlines shoot in competition! sort of like the compound/crossbow argument you sometimes hear?I am of the school that any black powder open sight gun should be allowed, no peeps. at least you get the young guys interested in club support and membership which in this day you need to stay together to form a united front against the anti's!!my preference tho is side lock traditional long rifle flinters!it must be the smoke, fire ,flash ,crack and the stink!!!lol! but I like the history and appreciate the art of hand crafted rifles.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

not sure about the muzzleloader. I'd like to get one but I'm broke, we will see how it pans out the next couple weeks.

thanks for everyone answering my questions


----------

